# Average length of pregnancy?



## lacysmommy (Nov 10, 2004)

I know the average length of pregnancy for a FTM is 41 weeks 1 day.

I know the average length of pregnancy for a 2nd time mom is 40 weeks 3 days.

But what about 2nd time moms who are still nursing their first baby? Would the average length of pregnancy be less than other 2nd timers, since nipple stimulation can naturally induce labor? Are there any studies that have been done about that?


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

Hmmm, I'm interested in knowing this too!

My first one was 41w exactly, and I'm still nursing her, so I'm curious as well. (My MW is pregnant due just a few weeks after me, so if we wouldn't mind a tad early, LOL)


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I don't know if my information will help or not.
I had 2 children at 38 and 37 weeks.
Then I took a 7+ year break so having #3 was almost like starting over. I carried her to 39 weeks 6 days. I breastfed throughout my 4th pregnancy because I got pg when DD was only 7 months old (not our plan).
Anyway, I carried #4 to 40 weeks 4 days so even though she was not my second birth the only pregnancy I breastfed through was my longest!
That is also the only pregnancy that I used EPO in so for me neither constant BFing or EPO starting at 36.5 weeks did anything to shorten the length of my gestation.

Keri


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Average length of PG? Um, if you're me, about 197 years.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

For me :

Baby #1 - 38 weeks 1 day
Baby #2 - 40 weeks

I nursed all through my 2nd pregnancy, and carried that pregnancy 2 weeks longer than my first.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

For me... 1st 38 weeks ( totally unneccesary) induction








2nd 40 weeks 5 days
3rd 40 weeks 5 days
I have to wonder if in my case I would have delivered my 1st babe accorsing to the same pattern. I'm counting on the bean I'm preggy with now to follow suit though I may try EPO this time round.

That's interesting info though... I can only hope it's true for my poor sister who's pregnant right now and 40 weeks 4 days. It would be promising news for her to be delivering right at the 40 week mark considering her ob is already talking induction @ 42 weeks. Nothing like putting a little stress on a new mommy. But I digress...


----------



## SABE (May 22, 2005)

1st: 40w 3d
2nd: 39w 4d (while still nursing)
3rd: 39w 6d


----------

